# Iridium cementation



## Platz (Dec 21, 2022)

When trying to drop iridium from solution following ammonium hexachloroiridate precipitation (black salt) has anyone ever used a combination of zinc and ultrasound? Effect of Ultrasound Irradiation during Cementation Process for Recovery of Iridium -Resources Recycling
I found this a few months back whilst struggling to get all the iridium back from one such mother liquor, ended up using way to much magnesium, zinc and time. If anyone has ever seen ultrasound being used I would be pleased to hear from you as I have a few questions about how this would be done at scale?


----------



## Lou (Dec 21, 2022)

I don’t ever bother with it. Most of the mother liquor is single digit ppm and I recover it a different way. Iridium is kinetically slow on its way to metal…


----------



## orvi (Dec 22, 2022)

It isn't that straightforward, but it certtainly help. On the other hand, precipitates fro. ultrasonic cementation are often ultrafine and hard to settle. It enables fairly good mixing tho. Good to also dross off the formed cement, if there is some clinging to the surface of the metal slab used for cementing. Good for eg removing bits of recemented gold on pins when doing I2/KI method.


----------

